
Detecting ImageTragick with Burp Suite Pro - based2
https://blog.silentsignal.eu/2016/05/13/detecting-imagetragick-with-burp-suite-pro/
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/4j6okc/detecting_im...](https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/4j6okc/detecting_imagetragick_with_burp_suite_pro/)

